# New cage pics :)



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I haven't posted pictures in a while, so these are from this morning:



















Left half...



















Top left...










Bottom left...










Right half...



















Top right...










Bottom right...



















Squee loves frozen lima beans!










At the rat expo/show/event (NIRO show!) I went to last weekend near Chicago, I bought $5 worth of raffle tickets (10), and ended up winning this cage! I'm not 100% sure what SuperPet cage it is, but it will make an awesome quarantine/temporary home. I already have it set up for my new addition, Maddie, who will be coming home any day now.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, i was wondering where all your rats were, but i see now that you must have just fed them, lol. the easter eggs crack me up, and on that note, what all in your cage do the ratties like most? cuz you have so much in there, and mine never use hammocks. they really love tissue paper and boxes though (simpletons, bah!).

your room is so ridiculously meticulous (and pink, lol) it suprises me. my room is a sty (which makes it hard to find rats after play time, but they like it).


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> haha, i was wondering where all your rats were, but i see now that you must have just fed them, lol. the easter eggs crack me up, and on that note, what all in your cage do the ratties like most? cuz you have so much in there, and mine never use hammocks. they really love tissue paper and boxes though (simpletons, bah!).
> 
> your room is so ridiculously meticulous (and pink, lol) it suprises me. my room is a sty (which makes it hard to find rats after play time, but they like it).


Mine love their hammocks first and foremost, and then they enjoy any hanging toys I put in (they push/throw them around). The bird ladders have been a HUGE hit. The ball toys/easter eggs I throw in are mostly just to annoy them  They either angrily push them out of the way as they're walking around, or gather them all up and put them in the food dishes/litter boxes.

I love keeping things clean. I'm an extremely organized person, and hate messes/disorganization.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey, that's a nice win. That cage is awesome for quarantine or sick ratties. One of my friends keeps two boys in there, and they seem very happy with the open floor space.

And it always amazes me how much time & effort you put into your rats' living environment. It's really impressive!

It also looks like you've got space for a third set of FNs in that corner.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> It also looks like you've got space for a third set of FNs in that corner.


Don't tempt me :wink:


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I love your set up! I have to ask...how often do you have to wash your lining and your hammocks?


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

Night - I PM you a question ^.^


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

That cage is like so awesome!! I'd be lucky to get one fn! 

I put treats inside of easter eggs, and my girls take the eggs to the top level and drop them down to open them lol.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I love your cage! It's very......PINK!..lol

Is it hard to clean? I bet your rats love it....it has so much stuff in it.

Where did you get this cage?....I would like to get a larger cage or at least build a large one.

Anyways...I just wanted to say how cool your cage is.....and also ...how do you keep it so clean?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm an extremely clean person, especially when it comes to my animals. I have really high standards of cage cleanliness  I just spot clean throughout the day, and change out the liners/wash used hammocks every 3-4 days. 

Because the cage is so huge, it is a bit of a chore to clean. But Ferret Nation cages are, bar none, the easiest cages EVER to clean, and I've had a **** of a lot of cages! A full cage cleaning, where everything gets removed, all toys/accessories are washed, and it's fully decorated again, takes around 2 hours. It'd take less time if I didn't constantly fuss over where the hammocks are placed and how everything looks 

The cage is two modified Ferret Nations that I connected using zip ties.  I got them at local Petsmarts, though you can get them online for much cheaper. You can get Petsmart online to pricematch Ferret.com's FN price, and it's something like $167 shipped!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

SO MANY COLORS! but lots of pink. hehe. totally cute!


----------

